# Psycho



## logan235711 (Oct 14, 2008)

uhh...

that depends :blushed:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

The Great White North isn't just called that because of the snow, if you ask me.


----------



## logan235711 (Oct 14, 2008)

hehe, well I don't mind. Although if I had the choice I would choose otherwise : )


----------

